# This is what we saw on our walk this morning .............



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Took my mother in law with Izzy to the top fields today and saw the stag with some of his hinds. The stags are rutting at the moment and make a lot of noise; they come out of the woods to graze in the fields we walk across - amazing.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just beautiful! How amazing that they came so close to you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

amazing, only ever seen a stag once


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's amazing when you see them so close. We were all looking at a stag in the distance in Windsor Great Park and then realised that what we had thought was a log about 5 metres away was also a stag!!!!

It's amazing seeing them so close.

Cara, you have some lovely scenery for your walk. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! that is amazing!!! what a wonderful walk that must have been!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Its amazing seeing a stag so close! A couple of weeks back we went to london and went to Richmond park for a walk......omg right infront of us were about 3 or 4 big males and their females too,thank goodness we didnt have Pixie with us,was a bit scary though seeing these huge creatures with massive antlers,and also a bit weird seeing big blocks of flats in the background  
Cara looks like you have some lovely walks near you as i remember some other pics you posted a while back too x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What an amazing place to walk  You're so lucky


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Pics are stunning! Gorgeous place to walk!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fantastic pics Cara, what a fabulous walk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing, great pictures. Must have made the walk realy special.

I'm off to Richmond Park on Thurs and the New Forest at the weekend, so I'll look out for some stags. I'll be I dsappointed if I don't see any now !


----------

